# Transalp 2004 oder auf den Spuren Hanibals



## Zwock (26. Juli 2004)

Die Alpen,
unendliche Weiten,
wir schreiben das Jahr 2004...

*Freitag 16. Juli 2004*
Der Anreise-Tag
Der Tag beginnt 0300, sehr Kraftvoll zieht die Bettdecke und es scheint fast unmöglich den Körper um diese Zeit in eine Senkrechte Position zu bringen. Viel Kaffee ist notwendig, die Augenlieder mehr als 2mm auseinander zu bewegen. Das Beförderungsmittel muß noch beladen werden, die Kater sind verwirrt um diese Zeit schon gefüllte Näpfe vorzufinden. Die heutige Tagesetappe führt die Große und mich von Berlin nach St. Anton. 850 Km liegen noch vor uns, doch Mutti, der gute Geist an Bord kennt den Weg und führt uns auf schnellsten Weg in Alpenregion. ca. 200 Km vor dem Ziel treffen wir auf einen weiteren Truppentransporter, der das gleich Ziel vor Augen hat. Wir beschließen den nächsten Verpflegungsposten einer bekannten amerikanischen Schnellimbißkette anzufliegen und die knurrenden Mägen werden mit schmackhaft bereitetem toten Tier und fettigen Kartoffelstreifen etc. gefüllt. Nach halbstündigem Stopp werden die letzten 150 Km ins Auge gefasst und so kommen wir gegen 1300 am Zielort an. St. Anton, die erste Basisstation zur Eroberung der ALpen wird errichtet. Langsam trudeln die anderen Mitstreiter ein und so sind dann am Ende des Tages 12 tapfere Recken versammelt, die die nächsten Tage unter erschwerten Bedingungen gemeinsam verbringen werden. 


Die Liste der Teilnehmer setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Die Hirten:





Stefan_SIT, Ziggy Stardust (von l. nach r.)



Die Herde:




Cristoph, Jon, Burkhard, Stahl Gabi, wogru, Axel, Stefan_SIT, Sil, zwock, die Große, Ziggy Stardust, Berthold (von L. nach r.)

In gemütlicher Runde lernte man sich kennen, trank das ein oder andere alkoholische Getränk, die beiden Guides stellten die erste Etappe vor und so ließen wir den Abend langsam ausklingen.

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Berlin->St. Anton und diverse andere Anfahrten
ca. 850 Km 

Defekte: keine
Verletzte: keine
sonstiges: einige Weizen, Grappa, Ramazotti...

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## wogru (26. Juli 2004)

Also ganz ehrlich, wer würde den beiden über die Alpen folgen ?? Ich eigentlich nicht wenn ich sie so kennen gelernt hätte !!   Aber zum Glück kannte ich die beiden schon vorher.
Eigentlich ist das ein Bild des Monats, aber es findet sich bestimmt ein schöneres mit Bergen und MTBs davor, ist wahrscheinlich den beiden auch lieber !!  

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Bergisch Gladbach -> St. Anton ca. 650 Km 

Defekte: eine fast geplatzte Blase
Verletzte: zum Glück hat die Blase gehalten, daher keine
sonstiges: ohne Tankstop bis zum Hotel gekommen, 1 Pause wegen nahendem Blasenplatzer bei "the english patient". Freude über Weizen im Hotel

Viele Grüße
 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwock (26. Juli 2004)

*Samstag 17. Juli 2004.*
Der erste Tag
0700, der Wecker reißt uns aus dem Schlaf, das Frühstück ist schnell eingenommen, die letzten Vorbereitungen werden getroffen, die Taschen in den Truppenverpflegungswagen geladen, da erklingt um 0900 das Schlachthorn. Der Entbehrungsreiche Ritt beginnt. Schon die ersten Meter, noch auf Asphalt, geben uns sehr schnell zu verstehen, dies wird kein Spaziergang. Nach kurzer Fahrt über geteerte Wege erreichen wir den ersten Forstweg. Auf Schotter geht es nun langsam, mal mehr mal weniger Steil aufwärts. Wanderer und der ein oder andere Bergradfahrer werden vereinzelt ausgemacht. Die ersten Bilder brennen sich in die Hirne und lassen den Alltag sehr schnell vergessen. Klare Luft, Lanschaft, Landschaft und nochmals Landschaft.




Immer wieder liefen Kühe (das sind sozusagen Steaks im Rohzustand) über satte grüne Wiesen und ein Duft von Land, Wald und frische schmeichelt der Nase.




Begierig saugen meine Lungen diesen Balsam auf. Noch immer geht es aufwärts, die Beine brennen und das kleine Kettenblatt wird mein bester Freund. Im hinteren Teil des Feldes geht so langsam die Kraft dem Ende zu als wir die erste Trage und Schiebe PAssage erreichen. Hier fordert die Natur nochmals eine Steigerung der körperlichen Leistung von uns ab. Bäche müssen durchquert werden, vereinzelte Schneefelder, die beharlich der Sonne trotzen kühlen die wundgelaufenen Füße. Dann taucht vor uns die Heilbronner Hütte auf, eine Trutzburg in dieser unwirtlichen Landschaft, ein Bollwerk von Menschenhand erschaffen, dem Wanderer Zuflucht und Nahrung zu bieten. 








Eine einstündige Pause lässt die geschundenen Muskeln langsam wieder zu Lenben erwachen. Nie nasse Kleidung ist in der Mittagssonne mittlerweile getrockenet und es kann weitergehen. Die Mühen des Vormittages werden nun mit einer rasanten Fahrt zurück ins Tal belohnt. Der erste Teil der Strecke ist dann auch nicht so die Herasuforderung sodaß sogar ein Schi$$er wie ich "laufen läßt". Nur ein kleiner Zwischenfall bremst ein wenig den Abwärtstrieb eines Gefährten. Der untere Teil dieser Abfahrt macht dann aber sehr schnell klar, das hier ein größeres Maß an Fahrtechnik erforderlich ist, und so schlittere und schiebe ich mehr abwärts als das ich fahre. Zu meiner Größten Überraschung entdecken wir hier eine Tierart, die eigentlich mehr in Südamerika anzusiedeln ist, Lamas grasen hier zufrieden auf österreichischen Weiden.




Ein letzter Blick zurück und wir rollen weiter unsererem ersten Zwischenstopp entgegen. Hier wird sofort das zur Regeneration so wichtige Weizenbier geordert und alle Anstrengungen des Tages sind sehr schnell vergessen. Die Bilder der imposanten Kullisse, die den ganzen Tag das Bühenbild für unser Vorhaben bildete kreist in meinem Kopf, zufrieden schlafe ich ein. Gute Nacht Johnboy. Meine Ruhe wird gegen 0145 jäh durch ein Gebrüll einiger Einheimischer oder sonstiger Vögel gestört, welche der Meinung sind, das sie sich gerade bei "Deutschland sucht den Superschhwachkopf" o. ä. befinden. Nach einer halben Stunde ist auch das überstanden und die Nacht neigt sich dem Ende zu.

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: St. Anton->Konstanzer Hütte->Heilbronner Hütte->Zeinisjoch->Galtür
ca. 35 Km und 1.050 Hm

Defekte: meine Kamera
Verletzte: eine kleine Abschürfung
sonstiges: mehrere Weizen, Grappa, Ramazotti...

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Zwock (26. Juli 2004)

*Sonntag 18. Juli 2004.*
Der Zweite Tag
0700, der Wecker s.o. Aber wie sagt der Volksmund so schön: "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm." Also keine Klagen, kurz gegähnt, und ab zum Frühstück. Wie schon am Vortag, sitzen dort am Tisch dieselben Gestalten vollzählig an den Tischen, also wurden in der Nacht trotz der Strapazen am Vortag keine Fluchtversuche unternommen und das Peleton kann wieder geschlossen an den Start zur nächsten Etappe gehen. Bevor es losgeht testen wir zwei speziell für unsere Belange entwickelte Gefährte, kommen aber zu dem Entschluß, das diese doch nicht ganz unseren Anforderungen entsprechen. Hier ist Ziggy Stardust bei einer Testfahrt auf einem der Prototypen zu sehen.




Nun erfolgt dann doch der offizielle Start und es geht ersteinmal in schneller Fahrt Richtung Ischgl. Dort angekommen können wir die ersten Einheimischne in Landestypischer Tracht beim Gang in die Messe bewundern (Lack und Leder trägt hier jeder) Der Haltepunkt, den Stefan gewählt hat läßt kurze Hoffnungen aufkeimen, da es sich um die Talstation einer Seilbahn handelt, aber unmißverständlich wird allen klargemacht, das der einzige Weg nach oben mit hilfe der an unseren Streitrössern angebrachtne Pedalen bestritten werden muß. Also ab und los, der Anstieg entpuppt sich als schwer zu bezwingende Asphaltrampe mit einer Steigung die einem nach den ersten Metern fast wie eine Senkrechte Wand vorkommt. Nach ungezählten Pedalumdrehungen erreichen wir den ersten Zwischenstopp an einer Zwischenstation der Seilbahn und erneut werden Rufe laut, doch mithilfe dieser technischen Errungenschaft den weiteren Sturm auf den Gipfel zu vereinfachen. Doch der Leithammel bleibt hart und so ist die kurze Rast bald beendet und es geht weiter. Meter für Meter dreht sich Maschinerie, qualvoll langsam kommen wir voran. Teilweise scheint die Zeit still zu stehen mein innerer Schweinehund wird lauter und ich habe das erstemal Zweifel, ob ich wirklich in Vollbesítz meiner geistigen Kräfte bin. Kein normaler Mensch tut sich in seinem wohlverdienten Sommerurlaub soetwas an. Das Pfeifen der Murmeltiere läßt mich aber ganz schnell alle Aufgabepläne wieder vergessen und der nächste Halt ist dann auch endlich erreicht. Mittlerwele haben wir die Schweiz erreicht, das Ziel für unsere Mittagsrast ist diesmal die Heidleberger Hütte, ein letzter Punkt der Zivilisation, bevor wir dann wieder mehr taumeld als gehend die treuen Drahtesel über den Fimberpass bringen.




Hier in 2.608 Metern Höhe läßt uns die überwältigende Aussicht dann wieder alle Anstrengungen schnell vergessen.








Ein Gruppenfoto vor Atemberaubender Kulisse und schon geht es weiter, für die einen schiebend für die anderen der längste Downhill der Tour bisher. Nachdem das steilste Stück überwunden ist, fasse ich allen Mut zusammen und wage die ersten zaghaften Fahrversuche, und siehe da das macht ja sogar Spaß, wenn es dann ersteinmal rollt, und so schwer ist das ganze ja auch garnicht. Der Ritt ins Tal wird so tatsächlich zum Genuß und ich gelange Sturzfrei bis zum nächsten Sammelpunkt. Auf diesem Letzten Teilstück fordert die Natur dann mal wieder eine Opfergabe in Form von 10 cm² Haut ein, die die Große breitwillig zu geben bereit ist.




Ein Blick zurück zeigt uns auf, wie klein wir doch eigentlich sind. 




Der weitere Weg wird besprochen, sollen wir weiter ins Tal rasen, mit der Aussicht, am Ende nochmals einen Anstieg vor Augen zu haben, oder fahren wir den gemäßigten Weg, ohne spektakuläre Trails?




Ohne größere Zwischenfälle geht es dann in schneller Fahrt weiter in Richtung Basislager. Die Aussicht auf ein kühles Weizen läßt mich 
jetzt alle Angst vergessen und mit schnell rotierenden Beine rase ich die letzten Kilometer ins Tal. Doch vor dem Vergnügen kommt ja bekanntlich immer noch der Schweiß, und so bleibt es nicht aus, das wir ersteinmal den Schmutz des Tages von unseren treuen Begleitern waschen und die Antriebsstränge mit frischem Öl versorgen. Erst jetzt geht es an die köstlich kühlen Getränke, doch oh Graus, der Wirt der Hütte hat ganze 6 Weizengläser in seinen Schränken und so passiert es, das so manch einer sein sauer verdientes Feierabendgetränk ganz unstylisch aus einem normalen Pilsglas zu sich nehmen muß. Der nächste Minuspunkt muß für die nicht ausreichende vorkühlung des begehrten Brausaftes vergeben werden. Da sind die auf den Zimmern fehlenden Toiletten und Duschen eigentlich nur kleine Kratzer im sonst hochglänzenden Lack des vergangenen Tages. Nachdem alle sich dann den Staub und Schweiß des Tages von den gestählten körpern gewaschen haben geht es an das lang ersehnte Abendessen, das langsam die Annäherung an die italienische Grenze erahnen läßt. Bei einem gemütlichen Bierchen o.ä. in geselliger Runde ist dann auch der zweite Tag viel zu schnell an seinem Ende angelangt.

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Galtür->Ischgl->Bodenalpe->Gampenalpe->Heidelberger Hütte->Fimberpass->Zuort->Vna
ca. 35 Km und 1.150 Hm

Defekte: keine
Verletzte: 10 cm² Haut als Opfergabe
sonstiges: mehrere Weizen, Grappa, Ramazotti...

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Maratona (26. Juli 2004)

Ja ja so war das 
Langsam aber sicher fällt mir auch so einiges wieder ein .
Werde mich aber hüten diese so wunderschöne und lustige Geschichte weiter zu führen..  

lieben Gruß 

die Große

Übrigens da fällt mir die Deviese für die ersten drei Tage wieder ein
Stefan sagte jeden Morgen  und Heute ist wieder durchhalten angesagt
es hat was genützt
Danke Dir Stefan


----------



## wogru (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,  

ist schon komisch wie schnell man die ersten Tage vergißt, aber es waren ja auch ziemlich viele Eindrücke die man verarbeiten mußte. Eine so schöne Bergwelt kannte ich bisher nur aus den alten Heidi-Filmen und dem Förster vom Silberwald  
Zum Glück haben wir ja zwock der hier alles genau berichtet   

Viele Grüße 
 Wolfgang


----------



## Zwock (27. Juli 2004)

*Montag 19. Juli 2004.*
Der dritte Tag
Langsam sind alle an das frühe Aufstehen gewöhnt und so sieht man doch schon das ein oder andere gutgelaunte Gesicht am Frühstückstisch sitzen oder hat das mit dem umstand zu tun, das hier der Kaffee wie Kaffee und nicht wie Rattengiftkonzentrat schmeckt? Nachdem sich alle frisch gestärkt haben, die Habseligkeiten wieder in den Taschen verstaut sind und die üblichen Vorbereitungen gelaufen sind, die erste Aufregung des Tages, Sil stürtzt herein und vermißt ihr und Stahlgabis Rad. Diebe hier oben, kaum zu glauben, ein Scherz unter Freunden? Da noch nicht alle Beteiligten anwesend sind bleibt diese Frage eine Weile unbeantwortet und wir sehen uns schon zu zehnt die Tour beenden. Aber wie das immer so ist wurden die Räder am abend einfach in einen anderen Stall gestellt, da der vorhandene einfach nicht den Platz bot um alle Pferdchen unterzubringen und den Besitzern diese Maßnahme warum auch immer nicht mitgeteilt. Nach diesem für alle recht turbulenten Tagesbeginn ließen wir es erstmal krachen, einen längere Abfahrt mit der vernichtung meherer hundert Höhenmeter stand als erste Maßnahme des Tages auf dem Program. Da das ganze auch noch auf der Straße stattfand, waren Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der Schallmauer keine Seltenheit und stellte die Technik in Form der Verzögerungseinrichtung das erstemal vor eine größere Herausforderung. Aber trotz der frühen Stunde und der hohen Geschwindigkeit verlief diese Abfahrt mal wieder ohne Zwischenfall. 5 Kilometer weiter folgte dann die Ernüchterung auf den lockeren Tagesbeginn Die Rampen schienen heute steiler als gestern und auch der Untergrund kam einem jetzt schwieriger vor. Und dann passierte es, der erste Defekt in Form eines Plattens. Doch so ein Zwischenfall kann uns nicht lange aufhalten und so ist mit vereinten Kräften in kurzer Zeit alles erledigt und der Aufstieg geht weiter. Das Feld ist heute etwas weiter auseinandergezogen als sonst, was in erster Linie daran liegt, das der ein oder andere Flachlandtiroler das Bergauffahren nicht in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie die Bergziegen absolvieren kann bzw. die Rampen manchmal unfahrbar steil werden.

Berthold:




Burkhard:




die Große:





Auch trägt ein höheres Verkehrsaufkommen als in den vorangegeangenen Tagen zur allgemeinen Verzögerung bei. Der zweite Adrenalinkick des Tages kommt dann von Burkhard, ein mißverständlich geschriebens Schild allzu wörtlich genommen fliegt sein Rad gen Tal. 











Also wird unter Einsatz von Leib und Leben eine Bergungsaktion gestartet und das Pony kommt ohne größere Blesuren wieder auf den rechten Weg zurück. Der Weg steigt stetig an und da alle, die diese Engstelle passieren dies auch dokumentieren wollen zieht sich das Vorankommen ganz schön in die Länge. Der Blick von aussen, auf die hier von Menschenhand in den Fels gemeißelten Pfade raubt einem den Atem. Was ist hier schon beim Bau dieser Route schon an Schweiß vergossen worden, und Jahre später begehen immer noch tausende diese alten Wege um sich an den grandiosen Ausblicken zu ergötzen.






Die Höhenluft fordert doch langsam ihren Tribut und das schieben wird von Meter zu Meter immer anstrengender. Immer wieder wird das Weiterkommen gestoppt, wenn Wanderer oder Biker, die uns von oben entgegenkommen dazu zwingen, sich ganz dicht an die Wände aus rohen Fels zu pressen um ein pasieren zu ermöglichen.






Der Blick wandert dann in den Abgrund, der unendlich tief zu sein scheint. Spektakukärer kann so eine Passage nicht angelegt sein und Mutter Natur zeigt uns wieder einmal, wer der größte Architekt aller Zeiten ist. Die Wege werden wieder breiter und es Ensteht der Eindruck, das das nun folgende Teilstück wieder fahrbar ist, aber weit gefehlt, die fehlenden Bäume lassen den Eindruck entstehen, man bewege sich in der Ebene doch auch hier steigt das Gelände steil und stetig an. Rinnen Furchen und rutschige Felsbrocken tun ein übriges um uns das Weiterkommen zu erschweren. Dann ist die Grenze zu Italien endlich erreicht, noch wenige hundert Meter doch das Wetter scheint uns das erstemal nicht wohlgesonnen zu sein.






Rasend schnell zieht sich der Himmel zu und es beginnt bei Ankunft an der Hütte zu Regnen. Unser Weiterkommen scheint hier gefährdet zu sein. Wir haben Glück mit dem Ende der Rast kommt auch die Sonne zurück und die Abfahrt ins Tal ist daher ohne gößere Schwierigkeiten zu machen. Wie schon in den letzten Tagen kommt zuerst ein trailiges Stück, das dann immer breiter wird um dann am Ende in eine Straße überzugehen. 






Meine Fahrtechnik wird tagtäglich ein wenig besser und die Abfahrten machen mir immer mehr Spaß, da die für mich unfahrbaren Passagen immer weniger werden. Es folgt noch eine Schotter Abfahrt die dann in Asphalt übergeht und das Tal ist erreicht. Unten angekommen beginnt es fast wieder zu regnen doch das ist ob der Eindrücke des Tages allen egal und wir rollen auf gewundenen Straßen zwischen Apfelplantagen der heutigen Endstation entgegen. Der ein oder andere Sprint wird noch ausgefahren und es gibt am heutigen Abend mal wieder 12 Sieger.

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Vna->Sur En->Uina Dadaint->Sesvennahütte->Schlinig->Schleiß->Laatsch->Prad->Schlunders
ca. 65 Km und 1.300 Hm

Defekte: 1 Platten
Verletzte: keine
sonstiges: Canondale tossing, mehrere Weizen, Grappa, Ramazotti...

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## wogru (27. Juli 2004)

Anmerkung zu Montag, den 19.07. :

Neben dem Bild "Ab hier Mountainbike tragen oder stossen !" steht WoGru !! Er ist nicht Besitzer des Rades das den Abhang "hinunter" gefallen ist. Das ist mir persönlich wichtig zu erwähnen.
Wer das Bild des armen Rades im Abgrund betrachtet sollte auf die Feinheiten, ich meinen den aufgeklappten Seitenständer, achten. Eine Steigerung für nächstes Jahr wäre ein Gepäcktrager bzw. eine Fahrradkörbchen am Lenker.

Anmerkung zu den Defekten:
von der Gruppe völlig unbemerkt verabschiedete sich das XTR-Schaltwerk von WoGru auf der Abfahrt. Er merkte es beim letzten Anstieg durch die brennenden Oberschenkel. Zum Glück war Ziggy Stardust in der Nähe und konnte alles wieder richten.


Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Zwock (27. Juli 2004)

*Dienstag 20. Juli 2004.*
Der vierte Tag
Für heute war eine Art Ruhetag angesagt, da die Strapazen der letzten Tage doch an den Kräften des einen oder anderen gezehrt haben. So ist denn auch am Frühstückstisch etwas mehr Gelassenheit spürbar als sonst. Das Frühstück ist schnell eingenommen und das Zeremoniell der täglichen Handgriffe ist schon zur Routine geworden, Brote für unterwegs schmieren (das gestrige Abendessen haben zwei Schnitzel überlebt, die jetzt in Servierten verpackt, den Weg in mein Riegelfach gefunden haben. Man freu ich mich auf die erste Pause.), Taschen ins Auto, Wasser in die Blase, Rucksack auf den Rücken... Wir starten wie immer geschlossen und rollen zuerst gemächlich dem heutigen Tagesziel entgegen, den WEIBERHIMMEL. Die Fahrt geht wie schon gestern zum Schluss zuerst durch Apfelplantagen, deren Früchte aber leider noch nicht in den Status der Genießbarkeit gereift sind. Und so zieht sich erst das Gesicht beim biss in die sauren Früchte zusammen, und dann das geschlossene Feld ohne Beute mit hohem Tempo weiter. Die Wassersprenger auf den Plantagen sorgen für eine willkommene Abkühlung und am Wegesrand sind immer wieder die Wegweiser der Transalp Chalange zu sehen. Wir haben mittlerweile einen Vorsprung von einem Tag und könnten also die Beine baumeln lassen, aber die fehlenden Rampen lassen das Tempo langsam in die Höhe schnellen, das man glauben möchte manch einer vermisst das brennen in den Beinen.




Kurz vor Meran erreichen wir die erste Abfahrt des Tages und schießen gemeinsam einige Höhenmeter Talwärts. In Meran angekommen erblicken wir eines der abgefahrensten Gefährte die je von Menschenhand konstruiert wurden. Da wir heute nur auf Asphalt unterwegs sind haben wir jetzt schon eine Menge Kilometer auf der Uhr und eine Pause ist noch nicht in Sicht. Auch macht sich die Gegebenheit bemerkbar, das wir uns heute relativ weit unten bewegen, es ist nämlich ganz schön warm hier und der Verbrauch an Wasser steigt rapide an. Gegen Mittag eröffnen uns die Guides, das noch vor der Nahrungsaufnahme eine sportliche Leistung in Form von etlichen hundert Höhenmetern zu erbringen ist. Dies und die hohen Temperaturen lassen das Feld sehr schnell die Form eines völlig überdehnten Gummibandes annehmen und so werden die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Kämpfern immer größer.








Der Verbrauch an Wasser steigt schlagartig ins unermessliche und es wird nicht nur zum trinken verwendet, sondern dient auch zum herunterkühlen der heißgetretenen Muskulatur bzw. der überkochenden Hirnmasse. Nach ca. 500 Hm erreichen wir dann den ersten Zwischenstopp und in Windeseile werden die Wasserspeicher wieder Randvoll gemacht. Mehrere Hektoliter diverser Flüssigkeiten fließen durch zwölf durstige Kehlen und der Wirt des Etablissements macht den Umsatz seines Lebens. Auch diese Pause ist viel zu schnell vorbei und nur unter der zu Hilfenahme einer neunschwänzigen Katze ist die Meute wieder dazu zu bewegen, sich wieder auf die Räder zu schwingen. Das Bild von vorher wiederholt sich und so ist schnell wieder die alte Situation hergestellt. Nach weiteren 500 Hm ist dann die eigentliche Lokalität für die heutige Mittagspause erreicht und die Knochen fühlen sich so an wie die vorrangegangenen Tage auch, also kann von Ruhetag eigentlich nicht die Rede sein. So nun endlich zum ersten Extra des Tages, Geschwind ein großes Glas eines bekannten braunen, koffeinhaltigen, amerikanischen Erfrischungsgetränks bestellt, und langsam die vom Vorabend gebunkerten Schnitzel aus der Tasche gezaubert. Ich spüre auf einmal mehrere neidische Blicke auf meinen, mühevoll in diese Höhen gebrachten Fleischbrocken und nur durch großzügiges zerteilen und verteilen derselbigen kann ich größerer Tumulte verhindern. Es werden noch mehrere Eisbecher verschlungen und mit Aussicht auf das nahe Ziel (es sind nur noch ca. 5 km) wird auch schon das ein oder andere Bier getrunken. Langsam geht es weiter, ist ja nicht mehr weit, da eröffnet uns die Gruppenleitung, das die noch zu fahrende Strecke doch ein wenig länger ist und außerdem in der Tendenz eigentlich mehr nach oben als nach vorne geht. Nicht s kann unseren Vorwärts / Aufwärtsdrang noch bremsen und so geht es zwar langsam aber beständig aufwärts.
Die Große:




Sil:




Ziggy Stardust:




Stahlgabi und Jon:




Mit einsetzen eines leichten Regenschauers erreichen wir dann endlich den Weiberhimmel. Wie die Tradition oder soll ich sagen Gewohnheit der vorrangegangenen Tage es uns gebietet wir zuerst ein Bier geordert, dann werden die Gläser nachgefüllt und dann geht es erst auf die Zimmer, die in diesem Fall nach Erstbezug aussahen. Den Schweiß und Schmutz des Tages heruntergewaschen und in die mittlerweile nicht mehr so ganz frischen Zivilklamotten geschlüpft erwartet uns ein leckeres Abendessen. Die erbrachte Leistung der letzten Tage führt unweigerlich zu einem erhöhtem Kalorienbedarf und so bleibt auch nicht der kleinste Krümel auf den reichhaltig gefüllten Tellern übrig. Das üppige Mal wird von einem Hausgemachten Schnaps gekrönt, welcher wieder ein wenig Ordnung in die völlig überfüllten Mägen bringt. Die vorhandene Bar mit Tanzfläche einigen Einheimischen animiert dazu mal die Sau rauszulassen und so tanzt die halbe Mannschaft zu Klängen, die sonst eher der stark alkoholisierten Skifahrerfraktion zur Belustigung dienen. Viel Spaß ist am Ende daran Schuld, das man den heutigen Abend später als gewohnt beendet.

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Schlunders->Meran->Naturnser Alm?
ca. 70 Km und 1.300 Hm

Defekte: keine
Verletzte: keine
sonstiges: Party und viel Spaß gehabt.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Sil (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zwock...
das ist ja mal ein Tourenbericht 
DANKE!
Hier auch noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## Rookie de Lux (28. Juli 2004)

...wenige Tage vor unserem Alpenbesuch stehend, freue ich mich immer wieder diesen Fred zu besuchen...ZWOCK - weiter so !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> *Dienstag 20. Juli 2004.*
> ...
> Mit einsetzen eines leichten Regenschauers erreichen wir dann endlich den Weiberhimmel. ...



?? Was für Regen ?? Davon haben Christoph und ich nichts mitbekommen !! Lag wohl daran, dass wir schon im Weiberhimmel waren als es angefangen hat   

Viel Grüße 
Wolfgang


----------



## Maratona (28. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ?? Was für Regen ?? Davon haben Christoph und ich nichts mitbekommen !! Lag wohl daran, dass wir schon im Weiberhimmel waren als es angefangen hat
> 
> Viel Grüße
> Wolfgang


Angeber angeber

  

Gruß die Große


----------



## Zwock (28. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ?? Was für Regen ?? Davon haben Christoph und ich nichts mitbekommen !! Lag wohl daran, dass wir schon im Weiberhimmel waren als es angefangen hat


Oder ihr wart schon im Koma? 
Alter Poser... ;-)

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## MTBMax (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zwock,

jetzt muss ich doch mal zu der äußerst gelungenen Bergradprosa gratulieren. 

Als natürlicher Bewohner des Alpenvorlandes, der durch die inhumanen Zustände unserer modernen Dienstleistungs- und Industriegesellschaft seiner Heimat entrissen und ins flache Land umgesiedelt wurde, sind solche herzzerreissende, romantische Geschichten natürlich Balsam für die wunde Seele. Der schönste Bergroman seit den Geschichten des Jägers von Fall  .

Ich kenne eure Strecke und bin mal gespannt, wie die Geschichte endet.

So ist es auch verzeihlich, dass du täglich versuchtest Weizen zu trinken. Allerdings ist Weizen leider nur ein Getreide und zum trinken viel zu trocken. Wenn man Weizen allerdings beim Bierbrauprozess als Zutat verwendet, so erhält man im Ergebnis meist ganz vorzüglich schmeckendes Weißbier.

Vielleicht können wir mal während der drei Mondperioden, die ich noch in Berlin weile, mal eine Tour zusammen fahren (Ich werde mal was im Berlin-Forum posten). Im Gegenzug biete ich mich danach mal als Führer in meiner voralpenländischen Heimat inkl. dem schönen Karwendel und Wetterstein an. Dann könntet ihr auch mal ohne Unterstützung eines motorisierten vierrädrigen Gefährts ein paar Alpentouren fahren. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich wegen meiner angeborenen Ignoranz und Arroganz gegenüber dem flachen Land nur ein schmal bereiftes Rad dabei habe. Dabei habe ich jetzt durch genauere Beobachtung des Forums festgestellt, dass es sich hier wohl auch ganz vorzüglich Bergrad (od. Geländerad) fahren lässt. Schande über mich! ...und ihr habt hier anscheinend mir unbekannte geologische Formationen wie z.B. Puderzucker.

Grüße,
 Max


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> So ist es auch verzeihlich, dass du täglich versuchtest Weizen zu trinken. Allerdings ist Weizen leider nur ein Getreide und zum trinken viel zu trocken. Wenn man Weizen allerdings beim Bierbrauprozess als Zutat verwendet, so erhält man im Ergebnis meist ganz vorzüglich schmeckendes Weißbier.



Jetzt muß ich mich gleich wieder mal einmischen. Klar heißt es Weißbier, wenigstens für die "Südländer" unserer Nation und im Alpenraum wahrscheinlich sowieso. Aber als Rheinländer aus der Kölner Region muß ich sagen, dass es bei uns aus unerklärlichen Gründen Weizen heißt. Vielleicht will der Kölner ja wissen was drin ist, weil "was der Bur nit kennt dat frißt er nit". Deswegen heißt bei uns das Bier ja auch Kölsch, das steht für Leben, Freude, Fröhlichkeit, Heiterkeit, Ausgelassenheit und vieles mehr. Deswegen trinken wir auch nichts Alt(es), abgestandenes aus der bösen Stadt mit D.   

Viel Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Zwock (28. Juli 2004)

*Mittwoch 21. Juli 2004.*
Der fünfte Tag
Der Tag beginnt wieder früh und heute sieht fast jeder, wegen der Party oder der Anstrengungen der letzten Tage sei einmal dahingestellt, ein wenig mitgenommen aus. Das Ritual der Pausenbrot Zubereitung wird von der Patrona des Hauses jäh gestört, da sie uns die Mitnahme jeglicher Nahrung verweigert, wir können jedoch soviel essen wie wir wollen, komische Logik, oder wird die Wurst, der Käse etc. nachdem sie bei uns auf dem Tisch standen wieder in die Verpackung gesteckt und am nächsten Morgen den nächsten Gästen serviert? Mit ein wenig Geschick gelingt es trotzdem den meisten sich für die erste Rast einzudecken und mit einem Spitzbübischen Grinsen verlassen die ersten mit vollgestopften Trikottaschen die Tafel. Der Rest des Morgenrituals ist schnell erledigt und schon gleiten wir wieder vorbei an einer Modelleisenbahnlandschaft.




Es geht erst mal Bergab entpuppt sich Punkt 0900 als kleiner 100 Hm Gegenanstieg und so läuft die Maschine schon nach wenigen Minuten wieder voll auf Betriebstemperatur.




Diese morgendliche Kraftprobe zwingt uns schnell dazu einen ersten Zwischenstopp zum verschnaufen einzulegen und nochmals einen Blick auf die grandiose Landschaft zu werfen.




Eine schnelle Asphaltabfahrt ist dann der Lohn für die Anstrengungen des gestrigen Tages und des morgens. Noch einige Kilometer entlang der von Touristenbussen stark frequentierten Straße bis der Zugang zum Rabbijoch erreicht ist. Hier entladen sich entgegen unserer Befürchtungen nicht die Armadas von Bussen, die uns seit einiger Zeit überholten. Hier sieht Italien aus wie ich mir Österreich immer vorgestellt habe oder sind wir in der Schweiz oder...?




An dieser Stelle könnte ich mir auch meinen Altersruhesitz vorstellen und so begutachte ich mal die Bau und Arbeitsweise der Einheimischen Landbevölkerung.




Und dann beginnt er wieder, der Kampf gegen die Schwerkraft die man auf jedem Meter, bei jeder Pedalumdrehung spürt, doch langsam haben auch wir diesem Physikalischen Gesetzen ein wenig entgegenzusetzen. Also geht es ab hier wieder für die nächsten Stunden nur Bergauf.








Die erste Rast nach dem ersten drittel unseres Tagespensums nutze ich dann mal um die Flora und Fauna der Region ein wenig genauer zu betrachten. Und so ertappe ich einen Falter dabei, wie er gerade ein Riesen Loch in meinen Sattel gefressen hat




Noch so ein Getier:




Nach viel zu kurzer Pause geht es dann weiter und der Anstieg zieht sich mal wieder wie Kaugummi in die Länge und als sei das noch nicht genug beginnt auch der Himmel mal wieder sich zu verdüstern. Regen ist das letzte was wir jetzt brauchen können und die Hütte rückt einfach nicht näher.




Kurve um Kurve geht es weiter und weiter, wir haben wohl bald die Wolken erreicht so scheint es.




Dann tauch wie aus dem Nichts letztendlich doch noch die Hütte auf und wir warten ungeduldig auf die lang ersehnte Nahrung um die fast vollständig geleerten Speicher wieder aufzufüllen. Das übliche Energiegetränk gibt dann den letzten Kick und es kann weiter gehen. Mal wieder eine leckere Strecke Bergab, stellenweise sehr rutschig und am letzten Stück sehr Steil.




Ich gebe mein Bestes und rutsche irgendwie gen Tal. Im unteren Abschnitt ereilt dann Christoph das, wovon wir Glücklicherweise die ganze Zeit verschont blieben, er stürzt und sein Handgelenk nimmt die Form eines prall gefüllten Ballons an. So eine Schei$$e, damit ist das nächste Ziel bestimmt, wir brauchen so schnell wie möglich eine Apotheke um die Verletzung zu versorgen. Die letzten Kilometer legen wir aus o.g. Gründen dann lieber auf der Straße zurück und vernichten auf diesem weg noch rasant einige Höhenmeter.




In Malé angekommen beginnen wir dann mit der inzwischen festgelegten Reihenfolge Bier, Räder, Bier, Zimmer, Bier, Essen... Der doch sehr anstrengende Tag fordert auch heute wieder seine Opfer und so gehen die meisten recht früh ins Bett, nur eine kleine Minderheit beschließt den Ort genauer zu erkunden, doch das ist eine andere Geschichte, zu der ich nichts sagen kann, da ich nicht dabei war.

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Naturnser Alm->Oberhof->St. Pankraz->St. Walburg-> St. Nikolaus->
St Gertraud->Rabbijoch->Rabbi->San Bernardo->Malé
ca. 48 Km und 1.400 Hm

Defekte: keine
Verletzte: 1 angeknackstes Handgelenk
sonstiges: Super Abfahrt 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Olaf,
ich amüsiere mich köstlich!   

Stefan


----------



## Zwock (28. Juli 2004)

*Donnerstag 22. Juli 2004.*
Der sechste Tag
Für heute stehen lediglich 20 km auf dem Programm, die haben es aber in sich, da es nur Bergauf geht und die Startzeit auch schon recht fortgeschritten ist und der Tag schon sein Temperaturhoch erreicht hat. Als weiteres Erschwernis kommt hinzu, das wir auf der Hütte übernachten wollen und aus diesem Grund mehr Gepäck dabei haben als sonst. Soll heißen zum üblichen Gerödel kommen noch Zahnbürste, Waschzeug ein kompletter Satz Bike-Klamotten... Das alles erhöht natürlich das Gewicht um ein paar zusätzliche Kilos, die auch nach oben befördert werden wollen. All dies drückt natürlich die Geschwindigkeit und so kurbeln wir ganz gemächlich nach oben.








Solange die Fahrt durch den Wald geht sind die Temperaturen halbwegs erträglich und wir kommen gut voran, das hält uns aber nicht davon ab das ein oder andere Foto zu machen oder mal eine kurze Rast einzulegen.








Als die Baumgrenze überschritten ist wird es dann doch sehr heiß und der Wasserverbrauch steigt stark an. Die geschotterten Wege sind fast nicht mehr fahrbar und so werden große Strecken meist schiebend zurückgelegt was sich natürlich negativ auf die Geschwindigkeit niederschlägt. Weit auseinandergezogen bewegen wir uns Richtung Hütte und die Zeit rinnt dahin, Stunden scheine vergangen zu sein, als wir dann letztendlich die Hütte erreichen. Die letzten kommen gerade noch vor dem großen Guss an und es gelingt eben noch schnell die Rösser in den Stall zu bringen, bevor ein Sintflutartiger Regen losbricht. Glück gehabt, hätte auch eine Dusche geben könne. Es folgt das übliche schnell ein *Weißbier*​ bestellt (ich habe auf dem Trip auch gelernt wie man dieses in das Glas bekommt, na ja fast) und die Zimmer in Beschlag genommen... Schnell gewinnt die gelbe Scheibe wieder die Oberhand und es wird wieder angenehm warm draußen. Wir gönnen uns den Luxus eines Sonnenbades und hängen faul in den Liegestühlen. Irgendwann geht es zur Dusche die hier ein wirklich exklusives Erlebnis ist, kosten doch 5 Minuten immerhin 3 . Um die Kosten niedrig zu halten werden sogenannte Duschgemeinschaften gebildet man geht in Zweiergruppen in die Kabine. Das Essen ist hier das erstemal keine Erwähnung geschweige denn seinen exorbitant hohen Preis Wert, Kantinenfraß ist ein kulinarischer Hochgenuss gegen das was einem hier zu einem Preis von 16 vorgesetzt wird. Es folgt ein kleiner Umtrunk in der untergehenden Sonne mit dem allabendlichen Briefing und den üblichen Gesprächen über den vergangenen Tag. Dazu hier noch einige Eindrücke:
















Nachdem die Sonne hinter den Bergspitzen versunken war wurde dann um 2130 die letzte Bestellung ausgerufen und um 2200 zum Zapfenstreich geblasen. Die folgende Nacht war für mich so ziemlich das schlimmst was einem passieren kann, doch dazu später.
Gute Nacht Johnboy...

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Malé->Malga Mondifre->Refugio Graffer
ca. 20 Km und 1.500 Hm

Defekte: keine
Verletzte: keine
sonstiges: Eine Nacht im Sägewerk

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## mikel.j (28. Juli 2004)

@zwock: Klasse Tourstory, ein Genuß jeden Tagesbericht zu lesen   

@alle SIT´ler: Wenn ich das hier so lese muß ich mir Gedanken um meinen Wintertrainingsplan machen, damit ich 2005 mitfahren kann  


By the way: Eine Frage hab ich noch, was macht denn der Kran im Hintergrund des letzten Bildes, Ihr habt Euch doch wohl nicht etwa "liften" lassen ?


----------



## MTBMax (28. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Klar heißt es Weißbier, wenigstens für die "Südländer" unserer Nation und im Alpenraum wahrscheinlich sowieso. Aber als Rheinländer aus der Kölner Region muß ich sagen, dass es bei uns aus unerklärlichen Gründen Weizen heißt. Vielleicht will der Kölner ja wissen was drin ist, weil "was der Bur nit kennt dat frißt er nit".



Ja schau, und ich kann dir auch nicht erklären, warum es ausgerechnet *Weiß* bier heißt. Weiß ist ja eigentlich nur der Schaum... aber ohne das Bier drunter bringt der ja auch nicht so viel.

Wahrscheinlich kommt Weiß- ursprünglich auch von Weizen, aber im Süden nimmt man's mit den letzten Silben der Wörter ja nicht so genau.

 Max


----------



## Zwock (28. Juli 2004)

*Freitag 23. Juli 2004.*
Der siebte Tag
Und am siebten Tag... Die Horrornacht dieser Tour, fünf Männer von denen 3 schnarchen und dieses Schnarchen scheint so etwas wie ein Brunftwettbewerb zu sein, jeder versucht den anderen zu übertönen. Trotz Ohrenstopfen vibriert mein Trommelfell auch Stunden später noch, als hätte ich die Nacht im Triebwerk eines startenden Düsenjets verbracht. Mit verquollenen Augen schleiche ich in den Waschraum und schleppe mich dann zum Frühstück. Ich bin heute einer der letzten und das Frühstück muss hier mit viel zu teurer Münze erkauft werden. Schnell noch soviel Kaffee wie möglich aufgenommen und ab. Der heutige Tag verspricht zuerst eine lange Abfahrt und dann noch ein paar kleinere Gegenanstiege, ohne große Mühe werden wir am Nachmittag unser Ziel, den Gardasee erreichen.
Die erste Ernüchterung kommt schon auf den ersten Metern, da es in der Nacht geregnet hat, sind die Trails hier oben sehr matschig und die grobstolligen Reifen verwandeln sich sehr schnell in Slicks und so wird der erste Teil der Abfahrt zur Rutschpartie, die trotzdem super Spaß macht, mir zumindest. Das glitschige Gelände haut mich zweimal aus dem Sattel und ich höre auch noch andere Fluchen. Wenn ich bedenke, das ich vor dem Start dieser Tour solche Wege noch nicht mal schiebend zurückgelegt hätte, bin ich doch schon ganz schön stolz auf mich und so gebe ich weiter Gas um diese Abfahrten zu genießen, es sind schließlich vorerst die letzten, da ja morgen die Heimreise angetreten wird. Wie ich denken viele und so kommt es, das im Eifer des Gefechts die Hinterbänkler ihre Vordermänner aus den Augen verlieren und ratlos an einer Abzweigung eine technische Errungenschaft der Neuzeit bemühen müssen um den Anschluss an die Gruppe wieder herzustellen (Was wären wir heutzutage ohne Handy). Die weitere Abfahrt verläuft dann ohne Zwischenfälle und wir erreichen als erste Sehenswürdigkeit des Tages einen Wasserfall.




Schnell noch an irgendeinem Bach die Wasservorräte ergänzt und weiter dem Ziel entgegen. Es folgen noch einige kleinere Anstiege und der Tagesverlauf ist eher als ruhig zu bezeichnen, sieht man davon ab das Stahlgabi sich nicht ganz wohl fühlt. Wir passieren noch einen Bergsee und treffen hier auf eine Gruppe Holländer (die haben wir aber nicht an den Wohnwagen hinter ihren Fahrrädern erkannt). Und dann kommt so eine klitzekleine schiebe/trage Passage von lediglich 36% Steigung über 250 Höhenmeter breit wie eine Briefmarke. Nach all den vorrangegangenen Tagen scheint dies wirklich die Hölle auf Erden zu sein ich schiebe mein Rad und da der Weg so schmal ist, das man nicht stehen bleiben kann ist auch keine Verschnaufpause möglich, da dies unweigerlich zu einem Rückstau bis sonst wo führen würde. Meine ganze Bewunderung gilt hier wogru, der sich tapfer für Stahlgabi aufopfert und zu seinem Rad noch das ihrige mit nach oben bringt. Kurz vorm Ziel bricht er denn auch völlig erschöpft zusammen.




Hier trudeln dann auch die Große und die angeschlagene Stahlgabi ein








Nachdem wir den erhitzten und geschwächten Körpern eine kurze Zeit zur Regeneration gegönnt haben machen wir uns wieder auf den Weg. Eine letzte Stück Trail, bevor eine ewig lange Schotterabfahrt beginnt, welche vorne in so rasendem Tempo gefahren wird, das es immer wieder zu rutschenden und driftenden Kurvenfahrten kommt. Aber auch diese Abfahrt hat nach einer langen Endpassage auf Asphalt irgendwann ein Ende, mir kitzelt es noch lang vom vibrieren der Reifen in den Händen. Eine wunderschöne Straße die sich an einem Tal entlang schlängelt bringt uns zu unserem ersten Halt in zivilisierter Gegend und wir stärken uns mit Eis und allerlei Erfrischungsgetränken für den Endspurt.




Die nun folgende Passage wird weiter auf Asphalt gefahren, da zum einen die Luft langsam raus ist und außerdem die Verfassung von Stahlgabi nicht die beste ist. Nach etlichen Kilometern haben wir dann das erstemal das lang ersehnte Ziel direkt vor Augen. Alles Leiden hatte nun endlich einen Sinn und ein Ende.




Es folgt eine schnelle Abfahrt um dann gegen 1600 unser Tourziel zu erreichen und so haben wir es dann endlich geschafft wir haben die Alpen tatsächlich und leibhaftig nur mit Kraft unserer Muskeln auf dem Fahrrad überquert. Mit Stolzgeschwellter Brust legen wir noch die letzten paar Meter nach Torbole zurück und fühlen uns wie Helden. Das obligatorische Weißbier wird geordert, eine Kleinigkeit zum Essen geordert bevor es auf die Zimmer geht.








Das Abendessen fällt heute nach dem Disaster von gestern etwas üppiger aus und wir sind uns alle einig,
*WIR SIND DIE GRÖSSTEN.*
Die Siegesfeierlichkeiten überfordern den ein oder anderen und so zieht leider nur ein Teil der verschworenen Gemeinde bis spät in die Nacht durch die Straßen.

Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Refugio Graffa->???->Riva->Torbole
ca. 70 Km und 1.100 Hm

Defekte: eine gerissene Speiche
Verletzte: keine
sonstiges: Geschaft

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Zwock (28. Juli 2004)

*Samstag 24. Juli 2004.*
Der Abreisetag
Heute klingelt der Wecker gnädigerweise etwas später als die vergangenen Tage, die Sonne meint es heute auch nicht gut mit uns, der Himmel ist grau und verhangen. Der perfekte Tag um zu gehen. Vereinzelte Gestalten beim Frühstück, Spuren der gestrigen Nacht noch im Gesicht, die Müdigkeit lässt sich auch nicht mit Kaffe aus den Augen treiben, die Lieder sind schwer. Ein letztes Mal die Taschen gepackt, das erste mal seit einer Woche nicht in die Radklamotten gestiegen. Man gewöhnt sich schnell an die angenehmen Seiten des Lebens und auch die Strapazen waren zum Ende auf ein erträgliches Maß gesunken. 
Was noch zu sagen bleibt:
Es war eine toll Erfahrung einmal so eine Tour zu fahren. Die Organisation war super, die Leute total nett, wir hatten bis auf ein paar kleine Kratzer und Christophs verstauchte / abgesplitterte Hand glücklicherweise keine ernsthafteren Verletzungen, wir blieben weitestgehend von Defekten verschont, das Wetter hätte kaum besser sein können. Leider vergeht die Zeit bei solcherlei hervorragender Ereignisse immer rasend schnell und ehe man sich versieht ist alles vorbei und man sitzt wieder an seinem Arbeitsplatz und der Alltag hat einen eingeholt. Was bleibt sind unauslöschliche Bilder die sich fest in meinem Kopf eingebrannt haben und ich weiß, das ich nicht das letzte mal einen so faszinierenden Trip von diesen Ausmaßen gemacht habe.

Gruß an alle, es war schön mit euch und ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal irgendwo wieder.

Der Zwock

Abschied:




Die treuen Rösser:




Der Autor:





Für die Statistik:
Strecke: Riva->St. Anton->Berlin
ca. 1.100 Km und ? Hm

Defekte: keine
Verletzte: keine
sonstiges: keine

The End...


----------



## souldriver (28. Juli 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Der schönste Bergroman seit den Geschichten des Jägers von Fall  .


Zwar erscheint mir der Vergleich von Zwocks Bericht mit dem Roman von Ludwig Ganghofer (den ich eimal anläßlich eines Schneschuhtour-Urlaubs in besagtem Örtchen Fall gelesen habe) gewagt, doch stimme ich dir dahingehend zu, dass es sich um einen ganz wunderbaren Bericht handelt!
Da bekommt doch tatsächlich sogar so ein schwächlicher, fauler und feiger Zeitgenosse wie ich Lust, einmal mit dem Fahrrad in die Alpen zu reisen.


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> By the way: Eine Frage hab ich noch, was macht denn der Kran im Hintergrund des letzten Bildes, Ihr habt Euch doch wohl nicht etwa "liften" lassen ?



Ja das mit dem Kran bedarf noch einiger Klärung mit dem Reiseveranstalter.  Erstens verschandelte er den ganzen Ausblick und zweiten hatten wir Baulärm vor der Tür, das gibt doch bestimmt einen Preisnachlass von mindestens 20 % !!

@Zwock
Schade schade alles ist vorbei !!
Nicht nur das die Woche Alpenüberquerung schnell vorbei war, nein, jetzt bist du auch noch mit den Tagesberichten fertig.    Selten habe ich einen so tollen Bericht gelesen. Vielen Dank dafür Zwock!!  

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## onkel_willi (28. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muß ich mich gleich wieder mal einmischen. Klar heißt es Weißbier, wenigstens für die "Südländer" unserer Nation und im Alpenraum wahrscheinlich sowieso.



jetzt muss ich mich einmischen, wobei ich damit ja gar nix zu tun habe 

weissbier & weizen --> im süden bis in das bayrische allgäu heisst es weizen, dann kommt bayern mit dem weissbier.

ansonsten toller fred & nette trikots (bergwerk)

grüsse aus dem tiefen süden & bodensee

onkel willi


----------



## Maratona (28. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> @Zwock
> Schade schade alles ist vorbei !!
> Nicht nur das die Woche Alpenüberquerung schnell vorbei war, nein, jetzt bist du auch noch mit den Tagesberichten fertig.    Selten habe ich einen so tollen Bericht gelesen. Vielen Dank dafür Zwock!!


Mein lieber Wogru
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
aber den werde ich mir ausdrucken und als Roadbook in den Laden legen aber leider habe ich keinen Farbdrucker für die wunderbaren Bilder  

@Zwock   tausend Dank für den Bericht 
Lieben Gruß
von die Große


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2004)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Wogru
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> aber den werde ich mir ausdrucken und als Roadbook in den Laden legen aber leider habe ich keinen Farbdrucker für die wunderbaren Bilder



Ich habe Stefan gebeten ihn mit auf die CD zu nehmen. Ich denke er bekommt das hin. Dann geht der Bericht auch nicht in den Tiefen des Forums verloren.

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## dede (28. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht kann ich als bekennender Weißbierfan etwas Erklärendes zur Hopfen-Malz-Schorlen-Verwirrung beitragen...Übrigens sehr netter Tourbericht ))

Weizen oder Weißbier?
Ursprünglich durfte aus der Bezeichnung Weißbier noch nicht auf ein Weizenbier geschlossen werden. Diese Einengung des Begriffes hat sich erst zu Beginn des 16. Jahrhunderts eingebürgert.
Der Begriff Weißbier sagte ursprünglich über die verwendete Getreideart gar nichts aus sondern diente allein der Farbdifferenzierung. Das "Weißbier" hob sich vom sog. "Braun-", "Rot-" oder "Schwarzbier" ab. Während diese heute als "Dunkle Biere" bezeichneten Produkte jedoch früher alle aus Gerstenmalz hergestellt wurden, wurden "Weißbiere" sowohl aus Gersten- als auch aus Weizenmalz hergestellt. Lediglich in Bayern beschränkte sich die Herstellung des Weißbieres bereits früh auf die Verwendung von Weizenmalz. Erst die Ausbreitung der untergärigen Bierherstellung unter Verwendung von Gerstenmalz nach Pilsener Brauart, d.h. heller Biere, machte eine Differenzierung erforderlich. So blieb die Bezeichnung "Weißbier" den Weizenbieren vorbehalten - und zwar unabhängig von ihrer Farbe - , die Gerstenbiere wurden in helle und dunkle unterteilt.

Eine zweite gebräuchliche Herleitung des Begriffes "Weißbier" beruht auf einer besonderen Eigenschaft der zur Herstellung verwandten obergärigen Hefen. Diese nämlich steigen im Verlauf des Gärvorganges an die Oberfläche des Gärgefäßes (deswegen bezeichnet man diese Hefen auch als "obergärig" im Gegensatz zu den "untergärigen" Hefen, die auf den Bottich des Gärgefäßes absinken) und bilden dort eine dicke weiße Haube. Auch diese weißen Hauben aus Hefezellen wird verantwortlich gemacht für die Bezeichnung "Weißbier".

So sind Weizenbier und Weißbier heute Synonyme. Insofern ist es auch keineswegs ein Widerspruch, wenn man heute ein dunkles Hefeweizenbier gelegentlich als "Schwarze Weiße" bezeichnet.


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2004)

@Dede
Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, ich dachte schon ich würde dumm sterben !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Sil (28. Juli 2004)

Ich muß mich WoGru`s Worten anschließen.... die Transalp war das schärfste, was ich je erleben durfte, die Leute super, die Orga super, die Natur unbeschreiblich, bin Sachen hoch und runter gefahren, das hätte ich mir niemals träumen lassen.... und finde es so schade, dass alles so schnell vorbei war...

Aber Dein Bericht, lieber Zwock, hat so viele kleine Episoden verewigt, die wir vielleicht bald vergessen hätten. Lieben, lieben Dank für das Lächeln auf den Lippen... 
Ich hoffe, Du bist 2005 auch wieder dabei!
Genauso, wie alle anderen, die dieses Erlebnis so unvergesslich gemacht haben!  

Liebe Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2004)

Jou, schöner Bericht. Die ganze Sache steht und fällt natürlich mit dem Wetter. Und da habt ihr trotz des bislang ziemlich miesen Sommers wohl die goldene Lücke getroffen. Schade nur, daß man nicht noch ein paar Tage am Lago dranhängt. Das wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, keine Mördertouren, nur Genießerrunden und Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## Rookie de Lux (29. Juli 2004)

Herrlich ... man könnte glatt ins TransAlpfieber verfallen...ach bin ich gemein: so wollen meine bessere Hälfte und ich doch übernächste Woche in ähnliche Gefilde vorstossen! 

Daher auch gleich meine Fachfrage an die jetzt ortskundigen Mitreisenden:
Ich plane auch von der Naturnser Alm(Die Tagesetappe startet in St. Pankraz und soll an der Haselgruber Hütte enden) übers Rabbijoch zu radeln und wollte in der Haselgruber Hütte übernachten, habt ihr die gesehen, bzw. dort pausiert? Wenn ja, kann man da nächtigen und wie war Euer Eindruck?

Ich habe heute erst die Route grob rausgesucht und versuche nun Infos zur Strecke zu sammeln. Unser Weg soll uns über:

*Start in Innsbruck->Sterzing->Schneeberghütte/Schneebergscharte->Stettiner Hütte/Eisjöchl->Naturnser Alm->Rabbijoch->Madonna die Camipglio->Passo di Rango->Riva* führen. Also falls einer sich von Euch hier besser auskennt, mal bitte kurz den Finger heben ;-).


Grüße Rookie


PS: Zwock und Die_Große gibts denn auch nen DiaAbend in Berlin ???


----------



## stahlgabi (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zwock,

ich kann mich Wolfgang nur anschließen. Superspitzenklasse - Dein Bericht !!!   Ich hab mich jeden Tag schon aufs nächste Kapitel gefreut und werde das ganze sicherlich noch mehrmals lesen.

Wenn man so die ganzen Bilder dazu sieht, glaubt man kaum, dass das erst eine Woche her ist.   Obwohl ich persönlich den Freitag lieber schnell vergessen würde.  :kotz:     
Ziggy Stardust sieht auch nicht wirklich glücklich aus mit 2 Bikes   

Fazit: ab sofort werde ich auch die anderen "Romane" im Berliner Forum mal lesen . . . .

viele Grüsse an alle Gefährten der Transalp 
(und an alle die es noch werden wollen)

Gabi


----------



## Maratona (29. Juli 2004)

Rookie de Lux schrieb:
			
		

> Naturnser Alm(Die Tagesetappe startet in St. Pankraz und soll an der Haselgruber Hütte enden) übers Rabbijoch zu radeln und wollte in der Haselgruber Hütte übernachten, habt ihr die gesehen, bzw. dort pausiert? Wenn ja, kann man da nächtigen und wie war Euer Eindruck?
> 
> *Start in Innsbruck->Sterzing->Schneeberghütte/Schneebergscharte->Stettiner Hütte/Eisjöchl->Naturnser Alm->Rabbijoch->Madonna die Camipglio->Passo di Rango->Riva* führen. Also falls einer sich von Euch hier besser auskennt, mal bitte kurz den Finger heben ;-).


Ich würde auf der Stelle mitfahren aber mein Geld ist alle..  
In der NaturnserAlm haben wir im Weiberhimmel übernachtet wenn ihr euch mal einen wunderschönen Abend gönnen wollt, glaube die Nacht hat da gekostet 50,-...??
mein eindruck ,und natürlich haben wir auch die Hasselgruber Hütte besucht zum mittagessen, lange überlegt....klein aber fein und gemütlich..(Du darfst m ich gerne anrufen)  
die jetzt aber heißt Edelweiß glaube ich ( gerade kommt mir der weg von Ort zu Ort wieder vor die Augen) ICH WILLLL MIT   



			
				Rookie de Lux schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Zwock und Die_Große gibts denn auch nen DiaAbend in Berlin ???


nein wir habennur Digitale Fotos gemacht aber wenn von unseren Guides der Film kommt denn werden wir ihn Euch zeigen...
lieben Gruß die Große


----------



## MTBMax (29. Juli 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann ich als bekennender Weißbierfan etwas Erklärendes zur Hopfen-Malz-Schorlen-Verwirrung beitragen...


@dede: Meinen tiefen Respekt, du kennst nicht nur die Alpen auswendig, sondern auch die Kunst und Historie des Bierbrauens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze Sache steht und fällt natürlich mit dem Wetter. Und da habt ihr trotz des bislang ziemlich miesen Sommers wohl die goldene Lücke getroffen. Schade nur, daß man nicht noch ein paar Tage am Lago dranhängt. Das wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, keine Mördertouren, nur Genießerrunden und Seele baumeln lassen.


@Enrgy
Du kannst uns glauben, wenn wir es gekonnt hätten wären einige von uns noch am Lago geblieben und hätten ein paar Entspannungsrunden wie Tremalzo oder Altissimo gedreht. Aber dann hätte jeder für sich den Rücktransport organisieren müssen. Für den nächsten AlpenX muß ich mir da etwas einfallen lassen, damit ich ein paar Tage dranhängen kann.



			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ziggy Stardust sieht auch nicht wirklich glücklich aus mit 2 Bikes


Das war auch der Grund warum ich es ihm abgenommen habe. Er sah nach ein paar Metern schon so fertig aus, da ist die soziale Seite bei mir wieder voll durchgekommen. 
Wenn ich allerdings gewußt hätte wie lange es noch bergauf geht, dann hätte ich ihn noch ein paar Meter schieben lassen !!

Gruß Wolfgang 
Weltgrößerter ZweiFahrräderaufSingletrailbergaufschieber


----------



## Zwock (29. Juli 2004)

moinsen,

vielleicht hätte ich als Titel dieses Berichtes doch lieber nehmen sollen:

*Weißbier oder Weizen, eine Grundsatzfrage deren Klärung zum Erhalt des Weltfriedens, der allgemeinen Wirtschaftslage und des Volkswohls von entscheidender Bedeutung ist,* nebenher fahren wir noch kurz über irgendeinen Berg und kommen irgendwo an.

Noch eine kleine Anregung um den Thread am Leben zu erhalten:
Pils oder Weizen äh Weißbier oder Alt oder doch lieber Kölsch vielleicht Lager wie wäre es mit Export oder bin ich evtl. doch ein Weintrinker?

Gruß der Zwock




















ach ja, habe ich fast vergessen, in meinen Beiträgen sind generell keine Smileys zu finden


----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2004)

Jetzt habe ich tatsächlich ein schlechtes Gewissen weil der schöne Transalp-Thread zur Weizen-/Weissbierglaubensfrage ausartet.   

Alles weitere was mit Weizen und Weissbier zu tun hat könnt ihr hier posten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126272 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Zwock (29. Juli 2004)

Kamerakind Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich tatsächlich ein schlechtes Gewissen...zur Weizen-/Weissbierglaubensfrage ausartet...



Stopp Du hast das Pils vergessen ;-)

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## onkel_willi (29. Juli 2004)

wo es doch schon soweit gekommen ist mit weizen, weissbier und pils....

meine frage: der schorle oder die schorle...

die schorle tut mir als schwabe in meinem tiefsten sprachorgan weh. auch wenn es so im duden steht. hier sagt man seit urgedenken "dr' schorle" also "der schorle" - früher war das wort schorle nördlich der main-linie doch gar nicht bekannt.
was sagen die hanibalisten? was sagt dede?

grüsse onkel willi


----------



## Sil (29. Juli 2004)

Ich bin für die Schorle....auch wenn's weh tut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwock (29. Juli 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> wo es doch schon soweit gekommen ist mit weizen, weissbier und pils....
> 
> meine frage: der schorle oder die schorle...
> 
> die schorle tut mir als schwabe in meinem tiefsten sprachorgan weh. auch wenn es so im duden steht. hier sagt man seit urgedenken "dr' schorle" also "der schorle" - früher war das wort schorle nördlich der main-linie doch gar nicht bekannt...



der/die Schorle? kommt ganz drauf an, ob da so ein Zipfel dran ist, aber jetzt sind wir langsam  komplett off Topic...


Gruß der Zwock


----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2004)

Ich kann ja noch einen Schorle-Thread aufmachen !!  

Gruß Kamerakind Wolfgang


----------



## Zwock (29. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja noch einen Schorle-Thread aufmachen !!


wobei dann aber vorab geklärt werden muß ob der dann  *"der, die oder das Schorle-Thread"* heißen muß ;-)

Gruß und Schluß der Zwock


----------



## MTBMax (29. Juli 2004)

*Das*  Schorle.

Bin jetzt übrigens passender Weise auch hierhin gewechselt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126272&page=2.

Max


----------



## Maratona (29. Juli 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> *Das*  Schorle.
> 
> Bin jetzt übrigens passender Weise auch hierhin gewechselt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126272&page=2.
> 
> Max


Hab mich schon gewundert. kaum mal 2std. nicht am PC gewesen und schon wird hier über versch.sorten Bier Wein usw. lamentiert..  
das hat wenig mit Hanibals spuren zu tun oder vielleicht doch????
oder lieg es noch an der höhen Luft die in den versch. Gehirnen noch nicht wech sind???? tztztz... Gruß 
die Große


----------



## stahlgabi (30. Juli 2004)

Bin ich froh, dass die Bierdiskussion nicht schon auf der Tour aufgekommen ist . . . das hätte endlose Nächte gegeben   

Aber ganz klar ist doch, dass nichts über ein leckeres Kölsch geht   

Vielleicht schon mal eine Anregung für die Guides für 2005 - zumindest in der Centrale sollte als Belohnung ein Pittermännchen auf uns warten . . .   

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE - und laßt den Thread nicht sterben !!!

Gabi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juli 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber ganz klar ist doch, dass nichts über ein leckeres Kölsch geht
> Vielleicht schon mal eine Anregung für die Guides für 2005 - zumindest in der Centrale sollte als Belohnung ein Pittermännchen auf uns warten . . .
> ... Gabi


Auch wenn ich persönlich eher zur Weizen-Fraktion gehöre - liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem 'Immi'-Status - : das wäre es noch gewesen! Allerdings wäre durchaus zu befürchten gewesen, dass Petra und Yvonne bereits während der Woche über das Pittermännchen hergefallen wären!   

Ansonsten Zwock: Genialer Beitrag, es war mir eine Riesenfreude, unsere Tage nochmal aus Deiner Sicht zu lesen.

Viele Grüße an alle Finisher der SportsInTeam-TransAlp2004!
Stefan


----------



## Maratona (30. Juli 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich froh, dass die Bierdiskussion nicht schon auf der Tour aufgekommen ist . . . das hätte endlose Nächte gegeben
> 
> Aber ganz klar ist doch, dass nichts über ein leckeres Kölsch geht
> 
> ...


GUten MOrgen Gabi
Die Diskusion um das Bier????Wenn es nur eine oder zwei Sorten gibt wie soll mann da diskutiren???  

und um den Thread nicht sterben zu lassen wäre es sinnvoll sofort noch mall in die Berge zu gehen oder zu hoffen,daß andere die sich auf Hanibals Spuren begeben diesen aufrecht zu halten  
ich überlege ernsthaft mich für den Lago zu melden mal sehen ob das m it meiner Zeit so hinhaut
bis spätestens beim Nachtreffen
Gruß 

die Große


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2004)

@ dede:

Was du alles weißt!!! Man könnte meinen, du hättest in Weihenstephan studiert   

@ all: 
Um die Diskussion am Leben zu erhalten: was bitte, ist ein "Pittermännchen"?    Übrigens gibt´s das Weißbier/Weizen auch als "Radler", was dann Ruß´nmaß heißt und sehr gut schmeckt, nicht so süß wie Radler.   

@ Zwock: 
Super Bericht und tolle Bilder! Und dein Bericht beweist, dass man nicht Tarzan sein muß und 3000hm pro Tag fahren, um eine tolle Woche in einer tollen Landschaft zu haben.


----------



## stahlgabi (30. Juli 2004)

@ die Grosse,

wenn Du jetzt schon überlegt, dann MUSST Du unbedingt mitkommen !!!

Wir müssen doch noch den "Ankunftsabend" nach der Transalp nachholen. Schließlich stehen bei mir noch Weizen, Pizza Carpaccio + Panna Cotta aus !!

Und außerdem müssen wir ALLE doch noch die "neue" Ponalestrasse erkunden !!

Gabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (30. Juli 2004)

@pfadfinderin: ein Pittermännchen ist ein 10L-Fäßchen Kölsch !


----------



## Sil (30. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen....
also ich habe mich für den Lago im September schon vormerken lassen... habe mir sagen lassen, dass vor allem der weibliche Guide für Überraschungen zu haben ist (Es geht tendenziell bergab ;-)))

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr dabei wärd!

Ich war übrigens ziemlich knapp davor, im August noch eine Transalp anzugehen... da kann man ja richtig süchtig werden....

Liebe Grüße, momentan aus Hilden
Silvia


----------



## MTBMax (30. Juli 2004)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Übrigens gibt´s das Weißbier/Weizen auch als "Radler", was dann Ruß´nmaß heißt und sehr gut schmeckt, nicht so süß wie Radler.


Gibt's auch mit Cola und heißt dann "Neger", ist politisch zwar nicht so korrekt, stört uns in Bayern aber nicht  .


----------



## Zwock (30. Juli 2004)

Wegsucherin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Übrigens gibt´s das Weißbier/Weizen auch als "Radler", was dann Ruß´nmaß heißt und sehr gut schmeckt, nicht so süß wie Radler.





			
				BergfahrradMax schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's auch mit Cola und heißt dann "Neger", ist politisch zwar nicht so korrekt, stört uns in Bayern aber nicht .


Ihr da unten in Norditalien schreckt auch wirklich vor nichts zurück, oder? Da ist ja fast so als wenn man sich Tee in den Kaffee gießt.

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen....
> also ich habe mich für den Lago im September schon vormerken lassen... habe mir sagen lassen, dass vor allem der weibliche Guide für Überraschungen zu haben ist (Es geht tendenziell bergab ;-)))



@Sil
also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wenn es tendenziell bergab gehen soll, dann fahr lieber mit einer anderen Gruppe weiter !!  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juli 2004)

MTBMax schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's auch mit Cola und heißt dann "Neger", ist politisch zwar nicht so korrekt, stört uns in Bayern aber nicht  .



Wenn hier jetzt schon mein geliebtes Weizen zum Mixgetränk degradiert wird - übrigens hatte ich auf dem Bild von Zwock ganz am Anfang dieses Threads genau 0 Weizen (das Weizen vor mir muß Ziggy gehören) getrunken    -, dann schmeiße ich noch ein paar Mixgetränke 'auf den Markt':
+ 'Drecksack' (Kölsch/Cola; Kölsch ist schon pur schlimm genug ...) 
+ 'Schuss' (Kölsch/Malzbier; ist ganz gut, weil man das Kölsch nicht so durchschmeckt ...)
+ 'Alster' (Kölsch/gelbe Limo; nicht zu verwechseln mit DEM Alster - oder doch?)
+ 'Radler' (Kölsch/weiße Limo; nicht zu verwechseln mit DEM Radler - oder doch?)

Prost!

Stefan

P.S.: ohoh - ich glaube, jetzt kriege ich Ärger mit der hiesigen Einwanderungsbehörde!


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier jetzt schon mein geliebtes Weizen zum Mixgetränk degradiert wird - übrigens hatte ich auf dem Bild von Zwock ganz am Anfang dieses Threads genau 0 Weizen (das Weizen vor mir muß Ziggy gehören) getrunken



@Stefan
also glauben kann ich das nicht !! Auch wenn Ziggy aussieht als hätte er mehr als du, aber ihr beide bestellt doch immer zusammen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Sil (30. Juli 2004)

Erschreckend... soweit ich mich erinnere waren die beiden zu dem Zeitpunkt stocknüchtern...   aber sie können auch ganz anders aussehen, unsere beiden Schnuckels....  

Damit nicht alle, die sie nicht kennen für immer abgeschreckt bleiben, hier mal ein nettes Foto:







Obwohl... wenn ich mir dann wieder das anschaue.... hmmmmm.... also irgendwie haben unsere Guides mehrere Seiten ;-)


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan
> also glauben kann ich das nicht !! Auch wenn Ziggy aussieht als hätte er mehr als du, aber ihr beide bestellt doch immer zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Is' schon klar - aber er trinkt dann immer alles!   

S.

@ Silvia
Wir überlegen, beim nächsten CSD ein 'MTB-Sternfahrt' zu machen - mit Ingo als 'Zugpferdchen' ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (30. Juli 2004)

;-)
Na, warum nicht... würde bestimmt ein prima Zugpferdchen werden   

Ohoh....schlimme Geschichte, um mit seinen Worten zu sprechen


----------



## mikel.j (30. Juli 2004)

Boah ... hier tun sich ja Abgründe auf   

Wenn das so weitergeht, glaube ich daß ich mir das mit dem möglichen Alpen-X in 2005 nochmal überlege.

"Nein ich will nicht in schwarzem Leder und in Strapsen über die Alpentrails fahren"


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... "Nein ich will nicht in schwarzem Leder und in Strapsen über die Alpentrails fahren"    ...



Komm'! Du willst es doch auch!!!


----------



## Zwock (30. Juli 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ..."Nein ich will nicht in schwarzem Leder und in Strapsen über die Alpentrails fahren"...


Wer sprach den von Leder, Gummi und Latex lautet der Dresscode. Wobei die Cleat Montage an High-Heels eine interesante techische Herausforderung ist.

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## manager (1. August 2004)

Hallo an alle,

habe es heute endlich geschafft mich zu registrieren.
Möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmals bei allen für die gemeinsame Überquerung der Alpen bedanken. War ein super schönes Erlebnis!

@ zwock: macht riesen Spaß deinen täglichen Bericht unserer Transalp zu lesen. 

Bis dann und schöne Grüße aus Sterzing


----------



## wogru (2. August 2004)

Hallo Christoph,

schön dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen. Die meisten von uns sind im lokalen Teil -> Köln,Bonn,Aachen und Umgebung zu finden. Dort haben wir auch einen SIT-Thread aufgemacht !!   

Ich hoffe deiner Hand geht es inzwischen etwas besser und du kannst bald wieder aufs Rad steigen !!


Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwock (2. August 2004)

manager schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> habe es heute endlich geschafft mich zu registrieren.


Willkommen im Club

Gruß der Zwock

PS: Gute Besserung an Deine Hand


----------



## manager (2. August 2004)

Hi Wolfgang, hi Zwock,

danke für den Tipp! Hab mich bereits erfolgreich erkundet.

Mein Bike wird vorerst noch ne Weile geschont   

Danke für die Glückwünsche

Bis bald

Grüße aus Sterzing


----------



## Sil (2. August 2004)

Na, dann haben wir ja vielleicht bald ne Chance, doch an Dir dran zu bleiben ;-)

Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## manager (3. August 2004)

Tjo allerdings; absolvier meine Trainingseinheiten derzeit mit der Erkundung verschiedener Pub´s und Feste. Daraus ist abzuleiten das ich jetzt am Abend bzw. in der Nacht mehr aktiv bin.

Trotzdem halt ich mich fit; aufgeben ist ja verspielt!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sil (3. August 2004)

Ich habe gehört, wer Nachtaktiv ist, verbrennt viele Kalorien ;-)


----------



## Zwock (5. August 2004)

Für alle die es interessiert, das Höhenprofil der Tour.






Man kann sehr schön sehen, was uns die Guides jeden Tag aufs neue sagten, es geht tendenziel Bergab und die eigentliche Höhenbilanz ist auch negativ ausgefallen, in Summe waren das dann -1.162 hm.

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. August 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> ... es geht tendenziel Bergab und die eigentliche Höhenbilanz ist auch negativ ausgefallen, in Summe waren das dann -1.162 hm.
> 
> Gruß der Zwock



Na also, sag' ich doch immer!   

Nur so ein paar kleinere oder größere Brocken, die da im Weg stehen ...   

Stefan


----------



## manager (5. August 2004)

Hallo hallo,

@ Sil, die Nachtaktivität wird von Zeit zu Zeit immer anstrengender, zum einen das zur Zeit bei uns jede Menge Feste fallen und man kann sich die schönsten aussuchen und ist damit fast die ganze Woche beschäftigt. Außer Montag ist noch Schontag!   

@ Stefan und Zwock
Na ja die paar kleinen Steigungen unserer Transalp haben uns nicht umbringen können.  

Ich freu mich schon drauf wieder einige Höhenmeter zu vernichten!

Bis dann

Grüße


----------



## DIE_KUH (6. August 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sehr schön sehen, was uns die Guides jeden Tag aufs neue sagten, es geht tendenziel Bergab und die eigentliche Höhenbilanz ist auch negativ ausgefallen, in Summe waren das dann -1.162 hm.



Na ich sag jetzt mal, dass das die Messungenauigkeiten bzw. die Rundungsfehler der Software sind. Die Gesamtbilanz ist immer die Differenz zwischen der Höhe von Ziel- und Startort, egal ob auf der Strecke der Mount Everest oder kein einziger Berg war.  Ausser natürlich, ihr habt nicht die komplette Strecke mit dem Bike zurückgelegt, ob fahrend oder schiebend oder tragend, aber das wäre nicht Sinn der Sache.  Seid ihr tatsächlich in 1400 m Höhe losgefahren?


----------



## MTBMax (6. August 2004)

Also wenn die in und nicht unter St. Anton losgefahren sind, dann stimmt die Höhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwock (6. August 2004)

rohes_STEAK schrieb:
			
		

> ...Seid ihr tatsächlich in 1400 m Höhe losgefahren?


Jo

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## Zwock (13. August 2004)

Hab doch glatt vergessen die Route einzustellen. Hier also noch die Karte zur Tour:







Gruß der Zwock


----------



## Sil (24. August 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wer ist beim Nachtreffen dabei?


----------



## Zwock (17. Februar 2005)

nachdem ich mir die tage den film von wogru angesehen habe, bin ich die tour in gedanken nochmal gefahren und ich muß sagen, da haben sich einige unauslöschliche eindrücke in mein hirn gebrannt.

gruß an alle, die dabei waren, zwock.


----------

